# minsan na ang tao maging duwag



## daggi

hi everyone 

I hope someone here can help me, i have something in filipino (Tagalog?), that i need to get translated into english. 


minsan na ang tao maging DUWAG!! takot makipaglaban,takot makipag sapalaran. ngayon ang tanong, ang DUWAG ba ay bagay sa isa ring DUWAG??? 

thank you so much for your help 

daggi


----------



## Cracker Jack

daggi said:
			
		

> minsan na ang tao maging DUWAG!! takot makipaglaban,takot makipag sapalaran. ngayon ang tanong, ang DUWAG ba ay bagay sa isa ring DUWAG???
> daggi


 
at times, man cowers in fear!! he fears to fight it out and venture out.  now the question, does a coward deserve another coward?


----------



## daggi

thank you so much for your help , i appreciate it very very much.

daggi


----------

